# Dutch: Het standpunt dat wij naar buiten brengen over Engelse etc.



## Lazlow

Hi all!

I have a Dutch article about English loan-words in the Dutch language, which I have to translate into English. I'm having serious trouble with one section, so I'd really appreciate it if someone could help!



> Het standpunt dat wij naar buiten brengen over Engelse woorden in het Nederlands is genuanceerd: geen overdrijving, niet moeilijk doen over reeds lang in onze taal opgenomen leenwoorden, maar actie en verzet tegen onnodig Engels en tegen het vervangen van goede Nederlandse woorden door Engelse.


My very poor attempt at this section is as follows:



> . The viewpoint under which we bring English words into Dutch is subtle: there is no exaggeration; not difficult, and loan words have already been withdrawn, but action and resistance to unnecessary English words, against the replacement of good Dutch words by English ones.



As you can see, this just doesn't make any sense at all in English. Hence my dilemma!

If anyone can shed some light onto the meaning of this section, I'd be really grateful. Cheers!


----------



## Jeedade

My (loose) translation would be:
The point of view that we are presenting about English words in the Dutch language is subtle; don’t exaggerate, don’t be a pain about loan words that have long been established in our language, but instead action and resistance against unnecessary English and against the replacement of good Dutch words by English ones


----------



## Lazlow

Dankjewel Jeedade! That's such a help, I'm very grateful


----------



## JanWillem

I agree with the author!
The funniest situation is when people are thinking of a Dutch word but can only think of the English, and then Cut&Paste a Dutch ending to the English word


----------



## Lazlow

It's great for us though - For example, a sentence like "we gaan vanmiddag funshoppen met de kids want het is summer sale" is already mostly translated for us!


----------



## JanWillem

Haha you're right; nowadays a 14-year old Dutch girl would understand you better than me!
As my professor said last month: "Paste de sequence in de initiation window, klik 'Execute', run de sequence analysis en copy de results" 
(we were working with an English DNA-analysis computer programme)


----------

